# A survey on Buying a horse



## louisalow (21 January 2015)

Dear All,

Could I take a few more minutes out of your time to answer another survey, I promise you it is short.

Thank you all for you time !  really appreciate it

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/99B8FW2


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 January 2015)

I don't understand what Q6 and Q7 have to do with buying horses? Surely they are more about rescuing abandoned equines and supporting charities that rescue, rather than buying a horse for myself.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 January 2015)

I've been thinking about this today and I thought that you might find it useful to know that some of the things that are very important to me when buying a horse aren't listed in Q3. Good conformation, temperament, trainability and the suitability for the job I want them to do are vital IMO.


----------



## be positive (21 January 2015)

Faracat said:



			I've been thinking about this today and I thought that you might find it useful to know that some of the things that are very important to me when buying a horse aren't listed in Q3. Good conformation, temperament, trainability and the suitability for the job I want them to do are vital IMO.
		
Click to expand...


I started the survey but got to Q3 and stopped as most of the list was unimportant or ill defined, as Faracat has said conformation is high on my list as is temperament, certainly above colour, ancestry, breeding and cost is relative, I tend to buy at a lower cost because I buy young but cost is not a priority if the horse is correctly put together and moves well.
The part about abandoned horses has nothing to do with buying, I may take one in but would not actively go looking for one so why is it in a survey about buying, if you want a good response it may be an idea to start again giving it more thought or changing the title.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (22 January 2015)

What course at uni are you doing that requires info about a potential childs toy - your first survey this week and what makes us buy our horses - second survey. As Faracat and be positive I took a quick look at this survey but cant see where your information gathering is heading. Perhaps a more straightforward question could be posed?


----------



## ExmoorHunter (22 January 2015)

I really don't understand what this has to do with buying a horse.  It's almost as if a market researcher with no knowledge at all of horses asked a few random questions. The questions are not related to each other, let alone the subject. What is the point?


----------



## Doris68 (22 January 2015)

Agree with what everyone else has said!  Not a good survey - suggest you go back to the drawing board and re-design it and decide exactly what you want to find out from your survey!  As it stands, you will find out precisely nothing!


----------



## Spit That Out (23 January 2015)

Survey didn't work as it didn't allow to scale my responses from 1 to 5 as requested

Couple of questions weren't related to buying a horse and there were things I would put above the options given for importance.


----------



## Red-1 (28 January 2015)

Completed, but a very strange survey. 

Not sure what you are hoping to find/ discover/ prove with it? 

What kind of course are you on? 

I also don't really care about breeding, ancestry. I would be very unlikely to bring an abandoned horse home with me. Even with a spare stable.


----------



## MissTyc (28 January 2015)

Doesn't look like a uni survey -- perhaps a college thing, to learn how to manipulate basic data? (though don't know why one would need a "real" survey for that?). 
For better or for worse I have attempted to complete it lol


----------



## Red-1 (28 January 2015)

MissTyc said:



			Doesn't look like a uni survey -- perhaps a college thing, to learn how to manipulate basic data? (though don't know why one would need a "real" survey for that?). 
For better or for worse I have attempted to complete it lol
		
Click to expand...

Do you have the space for the abandoned neddy????? Can you afford him???? Save the abandoned neddy! I feel quite mean for turning him away!


----------



## cobgoblin (28 January 2015)

Done, but what on earth was that about? Passports or charities? No idea!


----------



## Leo Walker (28 January 2015)

I started filling it in and like a lot of people stopped as it was a very odd and confused survey!


----------

